# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi there

## BannedUse r

looking forward to it
 :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Hello BannedUse r, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

